

NSA Claims Iran Learned from Western Cyberattacks - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/02/10/nsa-iran-developing-sophisticated-cyber-attacks-learning-attacks/

======
strictnein
Of course they did. Greenwald's "exclusives" are starting to border on the
inane. In a year or two, when Snowden's archives are even more dated and
picked through than they are now, what, exactly, will Greenwald's shtick be
then?

